
Iterating Grace [pdf] - talles
https://fusiondotnet.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/iterating-grace_digitized_small.pdf
======
dang
Background:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10663026](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10663026).

Interesting that this was posted here 6 months ago but was overlooked:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9707636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9707636).

~~~
thewarrior
Yup I posted that. Tough luck :P . But the title didn't register I guess.

~~~
dang
If you, or anyone, think that an overlooked post is particularly good, you
should email us so we can put it in the second-chance pool (written about at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10537417](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10537417),
with earlier posts linked from there).

Eventually we may build this into the software, but for now you have to email
hn@ycombinator.com.

------
amelius
> The decentralization of everything

Well, that's not what I see when I look at Google, Amazon, Uber, etc.
Capitalism agglutinates money and power, and I'm afraid this is not going to
change easily.

------
halleym
Did anything come of this?

